# kenny rogers house



## bslatton (Jul 9, 2010)

sorry for the shakiness but i was shooting from the passengers seat through the drivers side window.  should have just got out the tripod.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2010)

He has a beautiful home....ummm I mean mansion! I remember seeing this on CMT Cribs a while back.


----------



## bslatton (Jul 10, 2010)

i wish i had seen that.  i never got to go in.  i just delivered some stuff a couple years ago when he was building it and only got to go around back.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like he should be plenty comfortable there...


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2010)

Pretty impressive place.

Hoss


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 10, 2010)

Did some work for him in the master bedroom. You would'nt believe the inside.

Pic of my bud.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 10, 2010)

I wouldnt have it myself..Looks pretty ugly..A cabin out in the woods would look better! Not that you didnt take a great picture though!!!! You did


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 10, 2010)

he also has property near my office in Sandy Springs and appears active at developing or attempting it. I am pretty sure he is building the mega mansion at Long Island and Burdette, its prolly 35k sf, not 12k sf like the one pictured above!


----------



## GAGE (Jul 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I wouldnt have it myself..Looks pretty ugly..A cabin out in the woods would look better! Not that you didnt take a great picture though!!!! You did



Had a real nice place started out in Jackson County,  apparently wanted to get his boys out of the city but his waitress wife turned Atlanta socialite,  would have nothing to do with it.


----------

